# Potty mishaps...what changed???



## RustyBear (Jul 25, 2011)

I just posted about Rusty and his frog eating issues....

Along with that, as of last night, he started randomly peeing in the house... we are totally taken back. He has been AMAZING on going outside to potty since we've had him at 8weeks. He's had a few incidents since we got him....but they were all 100% our fault by not listening to him.

He didn't get a ton of work last night..it was raining out and he was home with my husband who tried to get him playing a number of time...but he seemed content to be on the couch with his bone. When I got home I made it a point to get him playing and wrestle around, which was going great... until he randomly squatted right in front of us... we immediately took him out and he went, quite a bit. I took him downstairs to our unfinished basement to play more and work on some trainnig...which again was going great, and then he squatted and went again??!?!? What the heck? I took him out and he pottied like he hadn't been out in hours. I took him out 3-4 more time every 10 minutes or so of play and he had plenty to relieve.
What is going on here??? I don't believe he had any more water than normal, although tonight we will make it a point to pull the water off the floor after dinner.
Your thoughts are much appreciated.
ps - he is 18 weeks old...


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

It's possible he's still just a little confused, especially if he can smell any old urine on the floors. Or he might have a UTI, especially if you think he's urinating more than usual (volume-wise). I'd take a urine sample to the vet for a check. You can catch some urine on your own in a cup and then store it in the fridge until you can get to the vet--it might be a little cheaper that way, and you won't have to worry about trying to get your dog to go pee right there at the office.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

do you normally play inside and wrestle around or were you doing that b/c it was raining? When my pup was younger, I could pretty much guarantee that right after playing or having a bath, he'd have an accident if I didn't take him out immediately. He's still young-- agree with redrover that it's probably confusion. Stay patient without scolding, take him out a little more than you were doing when you thought he was golden on potty training, and make sure to get rid of old smells.


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

If it was a toad that your dog ate (as opposed to a frog), it could be that the lack of bladder control is the results of him being sick....I believe you also indicated that he has been vomitting and acting funny? Keep an eye on all these symptoms and if things don't improve fast, be sure to give your vet or the poison control hotline a call.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

If you do decide to try to collect your own urine sample, one tip I read on here previously was to use a soup ladle, instead of your hand and a cup 

Accidents happen, especially at his young age. I would be more concerned about a consistent increase in volume (if you're sure that it happened), than anything else.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Kobi said:


> If you do decide to try to collect your own urine sample, one tip I read on here previously was to use a soup ladle, instead of your hand and a cup


Not to make light of the situation, but I laughed when I read that. I can just imagine what my neighbours would say if they saw me doing this!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I wouldn't sweat it. Just make sure you clean with a good urine cleaner and take him out immediately and let him know it's not allowed. He is still a pup and will have accident here and there for various reasons.  Copper is 1.5 years old now, and hasn't had an accident since he turned 1.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We had a similar issue with Holley a while back. She was great in the house and hadn't had an accident in several months. She then did it two nights in a row in the house. We were worried she may have a UTI as she had been spayed not that long before and we read that this can be related. I got a kit from the vet to collect a sample (it should be a morning sample). She was tested and it all came back okay and it never happened again. We still have no idea what caused it. I think they just have moments of puppy forgetfullness. Good luck.


----------

